

What Does the SAT Test? - tokenadult
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/09/13/AR2009091302546.html

======
byoung2
Interesting that the Washington Post didn't put a disclaimer about their
ownership of Kaplan Test Prep in that article.

